# Ling + Bow = ?



## rtoler

Is it illegal to bowfish for ling in the gulf


----------



## 007

rtoler said:


> Is it illegal to bowfish for ling in the gulf


If you do, be sure to video tape it so we can send it in to America's funniest home videos.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Yes, it is within State waters (9 miles). I can't find anything that make it legal or illegal in federal waters.


----------



## rtoler

Thanks, I will tell you how it turns out.......


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Legal only if the bow is underwater too. LOL


----------



## Chase This!

ling + bow = baked ling for dinner (yum)


----------



## rtoler

You hit it on the head ChaseThis! It is one of my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

You can bowfish them outside of 9 miles. Inside of state water only non game fish. Chum up some nice ling and have fun. I have shot some nice sheepshead off the legs of the bobhall pier. That will be fun. Make sure you have a detachable float that is pretty large. He will be smoking some line when you shoot him.


----------



## bostonwhaler

try to get away from a rig...bouy ling would be easier...and dodo's are real easy


----------



## callsignsleepy

ling + bow = most hilarious video ever...lol 

but good luck...really. make sure it's dead before bringing it into the boat....or you might end up with a broken steering cable or fuel line. lol


----------



## johnmyjohn

What happens when you catch a limit of snapper in state waters and you go into federal waters with them in your ice chest when the snapper season is closed and you get checked? What will happen when the warden in state waters asks you what is that hole in the side of the ling? Be careful on your answer or know that you cann't drag fish across waters where they're not legal on both sides. The law is perfectly clear " You are guilty til you prove yourself inoccent"


----------



## Slime Time

The hunting show Relentless pursuit did a show on Bowfishing offshore(South Texas) that I seen on the outdoor channel a few months back. The shot everything that came to the boat. SO im guessing its legal in some aspect?


----------



## Bill Fisher

in Texas, *Ling + Bow = illegal*

*(non-game fish only)*


----------



## gunrunnerbob

better check out with federal laws they told me all you could do was spearfish no bows ... you dont want fine for federal waters. i bought speargun and snorkel and its a blast just attach shaft to 4/0 penn and 100 lb test and let guy in boat reel in


----------



## FISHROADIE

You might not even have to put them in oil, if they dont get that oil well capped.


----------

